# tartybikes.co.uk



## ph1L (16. April 2005)

Würde gerne wissen ob da schonmal jemand etwas bestellt hat.
Wenn ja,
wie lange hat die Lieferung gedauert?
Haben die die ganze aufgelistete Ware im Lager?

Und welche Zahlungsmöglichkeiten gibts für nen Versand per Nachnahme.
Wäre euch sehr verbunden wenn ihr auch die mit der Versandart verbundenen Kosten auflistet.

THX


----------



## Ray (16. April 2005)

bin gerade mit adam in verhandlung über die portokosten... 

hast wohl auch die schöne onza vr felge gesehen? 

das meiste zeug hat er auf lager, man muss aber vorher per email anfragen... den rest kriegt er innerhalb 48h

kann dich gerne zwecks lieferzeit auf dem laufenden halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (16. April 2005)

Ich habe am Mittwoch ein FSA Innenlager bei Tartybikes bestellt.
Heute, also Samstag, ist es schon angekommen.  
Top Service, wirklich zu empfehlen!

Ich habe per Paypal bezahlt. 
Die Versandkosten betrugen 3 Pfund.


----------



## ChrisKing (16. April 2005)

ph1L schrieb:
			
		

> Würde gerne wissen ob da schonmal jemand etwas bestellt hat.
> Wenn ja,
> wie lange hat die Lieferung gedauert? *ca. 3 Tage*
> Haben die die ganze aufgelistete Ware im Lager? *Woher soll man das wissen? Frag doch einfach nach, wenn du was bestimmtes brauchst..*
> ...


Wenn du sonst noch n Wunsch hast oder was brauchst, dann raus damit.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (16. April 2005)

Öhm ich klemm gerad ma meine Frage hier mit rein, wo bekommt man den Onza Frames zu kaufen, tartybikes verkauft ja die 20" frames anscheinend net einzeln?

p.s.: die hog front felge ist echt der burner !


----------



## ChrisKing (16. April 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Öhm ich klemm gerad ma meine Frage hier mit rein, wo bekommt man den Onza Frames zu kaufen, tartybikes verkauft ja die 20" frames anscheinend net einzeln?
> 
> p.s.: die hog front felge ist echt der burner !




http://www.supercycles.co.uk/site_results.asp?simplesearch=190&SubmitSimpleSearch=Search


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (16. April 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.supercycles.co.uk/site_results.asp?simplesearch=190&SubmitSimpleSearch=Search



Weisst du noch zufällig die Geodaten ?


----------



## ChrisKing (16. April 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Weisst du noch zufällig die Geodaten ?



 hm nö, kannst dich ja mal auf onza.com durchwühlen..


----------



## ph1L (17. April 2005)

> Nachnahme gibts bei intern. Bestellungen eh fast nie...


Genau das wollte ich wissen.
Hab halt noch nix ausm Ausland bestellt und bin deswegen Vorsichtig.
Aber das Angebot dort ist ja echt super da kann man ja nur schwach werden
also verzeih meine Übereifrigkeit was die Fragen angeht.   



> hast wohl auch die schöne onza vr felge gesehen?


Klar aber im moment halten die Felgen also kommt erstmal das her:
- FSA Platinum DH ISIS  128mm x 73mm
- American Classic 140 Disc Hub
- Onza Carbon Brake Booster
- Onza 30" Carbon Fibre Trials Riser   

Die Antworten sind übrigens top hätte nicht besser sein können.


----------



## Fabi (17. April 2005)

Die AmCl-Nabe bekommst du in Deutschland als die 10g leichtere und hochwertiger gelagerte 2005er Version etwa 10 Euro preiswerter.
Aber bei Tarty Bikes bestellen ist wahrscheinlich cooler, nicht wahr?


----------



## ph1L (17. April 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (17. April 2005)

und wie schaut es aus mit der MwSt. oder dem Zoll wird die nicht kasiert ???


----------



## ChrisKing (17. April 2005)

da das alles innerhalb der EU abläuft - weder Zoll noch MwSt


----------



## joines (17. April 2005)

der revell trial rahmen is ja mal hammer!   
kannte den noch garnicht, endlich wieder ein schöner stahl trialrahmen


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (24. Juni 2006)

Ma ne frage die Echo teile bei trialmarkt.de sind doch mehr so gold-orange, ne?aber bei tartybikes.co.uk sind die mehr so gold-gelb oder bin ich farbenblind ?


----------



## fahrbereit (24. Juni 2006)

farben weichen auf bildern gerade im netz sehr deutlich vom original ab


----------



## florianwagner (24. Juni 2006)

stimmt, ich hab mir auch den zoo lenker in ROT geholt und heut fragt mich meine mutter wieso ich mir son hässlichen rosa lenker ans rad gemacht hab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trial-Jüngling (24. Juni 2006)

Ich will mir denn Zoo Lneker dort holen und der ist also so orange-gold, stimmts?


----------



## locdog (25. Juni 2006)

florianwagner schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt, ich hab mir auch den zoo lenker in ROT geholt und heut fragt mich meine mutter wieso ich mir son hässlichen rosa lenker ans rad gemacht hab...



hahaha, gut das die dich nicht gefragt hat ob du jetzt auch noch "jungs" lieber hast


----------



## plazermen (25. Juni 2006)

Tja, sollte am liebsten alles in RAL beschrieben werden. Dann ware sowas nicht passiert.


----------



## fahrbereit (25. Juni 2006)

gelten RAL-farben nicht nur fuer lacke und pulverbesch.?????


----------



## soma (25. Juni 2006)

Ja, wenn etwas in RAL-Farben bestellt wird, dann ist das auch bindend. Sollte es dann Farbabweichungen geben, dann kannst du das Geschäft monieren!


----------



## fahrbereit (25. Juni 2006)

was iss "monieren" - bin zu bloed - hab ich noch nie gehoert


----------



## KermitB4 (25. Juni 2006)

Hallo

ich kenne das Problem von Farbveränderungen auch nur zur gut. Besonders rot eloxierte Teile werden durch sonneneinstrahlung immer farbloser: rot-rosa-silber.

MFG


----------



## soma (25. Juni 2006)

monieren = beanstanden


----------



## locdog (26. Juni 2006)

das wort kannte ich auch nicht  ich dachte es hiese "stornieren"
RAL hin oder her, jeder Produzent kann doch seine eigene fabmischung zusammen ruhren die mahl nicht im RAL katalol ist !


----------

